# Red John Ryan bottle



## J.R. Collector (Mar 13, 2020)

Does anyone have or know anyone willing to part with the elusive dark red John Ryan bottle?


----------



## yacorie (Mar 14, 2020)

Sarasota941 said:


> Does anyone have or know anyone willing to part with the elusive dark red John Ryan bottle?



its One I’ve also been trying for.  I know someone who has red and pink but never going to let them go


----------



## sandchip (Mar 14, 2020)

Same here.  We can dream though...


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 14, 2020)

That's the baby girl!!!


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 16, 2021)

Bump!!!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 16, 2021)

sandchip said:


> Same here.  We can dream though...
> 
> View attachment 203927


Looks maroon colored.  I can see why they don't want to sell. It's too nice!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 16, 2021)

I will take both, Pink amethyst or the Red Ryan!!  It would be once in a lifetime if I was able to find anyone ready to part with one. Also expensive as expensive gets.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 16, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> I will take both, Pink amethyst or the Red Ryan!!  It would be once in a lifetime if I was able to find anyone ready to part with one. Also expensive as expensive gets.


What is the price tag on that red one? 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 16, 2021)

Priceless? Free like a donation to the needy?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 16, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> Priceless? Free like a donation to the needy?


I'm  very needy. I needy one of those John Ryan.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 17, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> What is the price tag on that red one?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



From what I can remember, it seemed like it would take at least 15K, _if_ he was even considering selling it, which is unlikely.


----------



## Nickneff (Mar 17, 2021)

sandchip said:


> Same here.  We can dream though...
> 
> View attachment 203927
> [/
> ...


----------



## Mike Newman (Mar 17, 2021)

My sodas! Enjoying the comments. The middle depth of color shade I call rose pink on the far left is unique and the best of the three. All were once in the collection of the late Tommy Mitchiner before passing to Charlie Matzen and finally to me.


----------



## Mike Newman (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Mike Newman (Mar 17, 2021)

Found the pic above on my computer, but too dark and doesn't do justice to the red one.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 17, 2021)

Mike Newman said:


> Found the pic above on my computer, but too dark and doesn't do justice to the red one.




Agreed about the middle Red Ryan one looking way way cooler in perfect lighting!. I am not worthy!!! Jk I am ready !!! Thanks for sharing the pictures.  It like seeing a unicorn.


----------



## Nickneff (Mar 17, 2021)

Mike Newman said:


> My sodas! Enjoying the comments. The middle depth of color shade I call rose pink on the far left is unique and the best of the three. All were once in the collection of the late Tommy Mitchiner before passing to Charlie Matzen and finally to me.


After you can I be next LOL


----------



## sandchip (Mar 18, 2021)

Mike Newman said:


> View attachment 221497



Go, dog!  Thanks for posting that for us all, Mike!

Does anybody have any insight as to where they were blown?  Baltimore comes to mind, but who knows?


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Mar 18, 2021)

sandchip said:


> Go, dog!  Thanks for posting that for us all, Mike!
> 
> Does anybody have any insight as to where they were blown?  Baltimore comes to mind, but who knows?


I Salute You John Ryan ,Where Ever You Are .And The Ones Who Admire You.. today.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 18, 2021)

GRACE ABOUND said:


> I Salute You John Ryan ,Where Ever You Are .And The Ones Who Admire You.. today.


Probably rolling over in his grave due to the prices people are getting for the bottles he at one time was basically giving away. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 18, 2021)

Mike Newman said:


> but too dark and doesn't do justice to the red one.


Hey Mike! thanks for sharing the pic with us!! I saved the pic and then separated the three and then brightened the red Ryan




So, it's a little brighter... but, It was getting grainy as I brightened it more, and felt this was ok for now... Saweet Bottles all!
~Fred


----------

